

Python 3 is fine - mwcampbell
http://sealedabstract.com/rants/python-3-is-fine/

======
fithisux
For a man struggling years with Matlab/Octave and Scilab, I decided one year
ago that Python3 is better. And never looked back even if packages had a delay
in catching up. Julia is good. I will re-evaluate in 1-2 years.

------
birdhackor
Python 3 will be better and better with more and more project porting to
Python 3.

